# Little too late



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I ordered a new home receiver the other day, and it's scheduled for delivery Wed, (WOOHOO). However, I haven't been able to find much bad about them, other than they tend to go into protect a little earlier than they should when being pushed near max volume. I got a Yamaha RX-A2020. I know, it's last years model, but the biggest difference between last years and this years is they added MHL support, and since I have a HTPC (or more like 2) anyways, this wasn't a big deal for me.

Is there any tips anyone can recommend when using the Yamaha, or anything I should be on the look out for as far as problems go? Like I said, it's a little too late as I already ordered it, but knowing certain things to look for or tips to make it better would be most appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

At this point in time, buying last year's model is actually pretty smart. I did the same with my Anthem because there isn't a whole lot changing right now as we wait for Atmos to hit production units. You still get the ability to decode HD audio formats and you get Yamaha's YPAO room correction but without the premium price for a current model.

What speakers will you be driving with it?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a pair of DIY towers with some dayton drivers, and some bookshelf rears, nothing special. I've been in process of starting my own HT company, so I've been developing on those, and playing with those in the house and what not, just trying to nail down manufacturing so we can get going. The enclosures are top notch, and are like nothing on the market today. 

On the newer model, they added MHL support, which, again, isn't a big deal for me, since I don't see me using it with 2 computers hooked up to it. And they also went with a Sabre DAC, that is 32 bit, instead of the Burr-Brown 24 bit DAC's on the A2020. After really looking into it, the biggest difference would be with 16 bit audio, which would be nice, but I couldn't justify the extra cost since I will probably be getting a new receiver in the next 5 years or so when 4k is 60fps capable.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds awesome, have any pics of your new speaker line?


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I have the CXA-5000, I believe the menus are the same with yours.
From the remote-
Onscreen/Setup/Speaker/Manual Setup/Configuration

Make sure the LCR speakers are set to Small.
If they are set to Large the subwoofer line outs are disabled.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good to know Guy! I usually set them to small anyways since they don't have built in subs, and most stuff tends to sound better on small anyways


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I have had various Yamaha receivers over the years and been happy with them. They aren't always at the fine cutting edge of technology, but they do typically sound great and stay reliable over the years...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Just keep it cool...and you should be fine.
People tend to toss these things into closed cabinets, with no ventilation and then light up the internet with complaints when they shut down on them,


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's probably about 1.5"-2" from the rack above it, but it's am open cabinet, so the sides and front and back are completely open. Nearest thing to it is the subwoofer amp about 8" to the right.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

fit delivered today, and I had it up and running installed about an hour later. So far I'm really impressed with it, good GUI with more options and selections than I've ever seen, but this is my first high end receiver, so I'm really impressed. 

The only bad part about it, is it has a 7 band parametric EQ per speaker. Here I thought I was done tuning...


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm a Denon guy, but I installed a Yam home theater receiver for a friend a few months ago when his old one blew up. 

It wasn't a high end model by any means, but it sounded ok. It's tough to really say though as his speaker aren't very good. 
I did have a few issues, though. For some reason the manual (which was on a cd) was not included in the box. I got along fine without it, and it was fairly easy to set up his home theater. 
Another issue was with regards to his Roku device. Basically, it wouldn't recognize the 5.1 DD signal from the Roku. The DD signal from his OTA antennae, and Blu Ray player had no issue. 

All of the ancillary devices connected via HDMI to the receiver, which output One hdmi to plug into the TV. I have not been able to get the reciever to recognize the Roku. The old receiver had no issue, as such. 

I tried using a different hdmi input, etc. No luck. He's fine with watching it in Dolby PLII, it just bugged me. 

Just a thought


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

spyders03 said:


> fit delivered today, and I had it up and running installed about an hour later. So far I'm really impressed with it, good GUI with more options and selections than I've ever seen, but this is my first high end receiver, so I'm really impressed.
> 
> The only bad part about it, is it has a 7 band parametric EQ per speaker. Here I thought I was done tuning...


Does it mot come with a tuning mic?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm a Denon guy, and I have a Denon and a Yamaha. You get a lot of bang for your buck, with a Yamaha. They're very reliable and well built.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Luckily I don't have a Roku, nor plan get one, especially since I have basically 2 HTPC's.

It did come with a tuning mic, but I'm more of a diy tuning guy, never seemed be happy with auto tune results, but will try this as many have been happy with the results, after I move into the new house. 

And it was either this or the demon 4311, but it was out my price range.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

You Denon guys should try an Anthem. I used to be a Denon guy and now I will never own another Denon (first receiver was an AVR-2500 at 15 years old. Still have my 1804 from college and most recently an AVR-X4000 which drove me away from Denon...poor sound and reliability). 

Anthem has separates sound in a receiver! But to buy one under $1k means used market which is how I bought my MRX-500, so you have to be okay with a second hand unit to save some $$$. If you are shopping for an AVR-4520ci like I was then it is a no brainer.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I looked at them (Anthem), definitely interesting, just didn't know enough about them


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

spyders03 said:


> I looked at them (Anthem), definitely interesting, just didn't know enough about them


Same parent company as Paradigm speakers, they used to build only high end amps and processors but finally entered the receiver market a couple years ago. Best room correction software on the market, ARC sounds far better than Audyssey XT32 to my ears.

The downside is that Anthem is Brick and Mortar only, no online sales. But definitely check them out if you ever get a chance.


----------

